# Croatian (BCS): tako je



## menachem

What does "tako je" mean in Croatian?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Athaulf

menachem said:


> What does "tako je" mean in Croatian?
> Thanks in advance.



It means "that's right" (literally "so [it] is").


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Interesting (another false friend?).

In Russian '_tako je_' (literally: *тако же* - archaic form, now used only in church texts) means rather 'as well', if I'm not mistaken.
But 'so it is' / so that's that - *вот так* / *так-то* / *вот так-то

*


----------



## Athaulf

tram-pam-pam said:


> Interesting (another false friend?).
> 
> In Russian '_tako je_' (literally: *тако же* - archaic form, now used only in church texts) means rather 'as well', if I'm not mistaken.
> But 'so it is' / so that's that - *вот так* / *так-то* / *вот так-то
> *



Actually, in Croatian _j_ is pronounced similar to English _y_ or Russian _й_, so there isn't really much similarity between _je_ and _же_ (the latter has no Croatian cognates that I'm aware of). The word _je_ is in fact the short form of _jest_, which is the same word as Russian _есть_.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Ah, yes, my fault. Thank you!
It would be *tako zhe*. 
(*так же, также, такой же, такая же*, ...)

ps 
Buy the way, can anybody say, in what language it is written?  

"Umetnishki fotograf     se osredotocha na vprashanje, kako neko stvarnost prikazati     na njegov, torej drugachen nachin.  To pa *tako* ali *tako zhe* delamo."
http://www.revijasrp.si/knrevsrp/revsrp61/aleshr61/iskan61.htm

'Iskanie Drugachnosti' - it's definitely Slavic.


----------



## Duya

It's Slovenian (which is also easy to conclude by the URL ), but the entire site is for some reason written without diacritics, using semi-standard transliterations (ž->zh, š->ch, č->ch).

However, the exact meaning of the phrase "tako že" (google) is not readily obvious to me. (Natives help!) It seems that it can mean "also", "as well", among other things. 

Thus, it seems to reveal a "hidden" cognate of *же *in Serbo-Croatian "takođe". Že, on its own, didn't survive however.


----------



## slavic_one

je (Croatian) = е (Russian)

so I wouldn't compare 'tako je' with 'тако же', those are two different words!
Czech aslo has 'že' whoch will in Croatian be sth like 'da' (myslím že... = mislim da...), and 'takže' which has meaning similar to 'therefore', someone who knows better can correct me, but that's all off-topic!

Athaulf said it right in 2nd post, 'tako je' means 'that's right' (when stands as a sentence for itself)!


----------



## Athaulf

Duya said:


> However, the exact meaning of the phrase "tako že" (google) is not readily obvious to me. (Natives help!) It seems that it can mean "also", "as well", among other things.
> 
> Thus, it seems to reveal a "hidden" cognate of *же *in Serbo-Croatian "takođe".



Could be. According to this source, one hidden cognate of _же_ is the second syllable of _nego_.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

> It's Slovenian but the entire site is for some reason written without diacritics, using semi-standard transliterations (ž->zh, š->ch, č->ch).


Thank you for this.




> (which is also easy to conclude by the URL


I wouldn’t make an easy conclusion about the language from just URLs. 
I suppose we can find some Slovenian texts, as well as lots and lots of Ukranian and others, on the _.ru_ domain, and what? 



slavic_one said:


> but that's all off-topic!


Off-topic, yes. Sorry… 
It started from my mistaking of ‘*je*’ (as for me, for example, Mar*je*nka is [Mar*zh*enka], not [Mar’*e*nka] or [Maryenka] or whatever). 

Now, thank to you all, I’ve accidentally learnt a bit of Croatian.


----------



## Kolan

Athaulf said:


> It means "that's right" (literally "so [it] is").


Literally in Russian "так (оно) и есть". It is interesting, that phonetically the Russian "*и есть*" would entirely substitute the Croatian "*je*". Here the "*и*" amplifies the confirmation, similar to "*же*".


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

tram-pam-pam said:


> "Umetnishki fotograf     se osredotocha na vprashanje, kako neko stvarnost prikazati     na njegov, torej drugachen nachin.  To pa *tako* ali *tako zhe* delamo."
> http://www.revijasrp.si/knrevsrp/revsrp61/aleshr61/iskan61.htm
> 
> 'Iskanie Drugachnosti' - it's definitely Slavic.



Let's rewrite this into correct Slovene... (when was UTF-8 invented anyway?  )

Iskanje drugačnosti

Umetniški fotograf se osredotoča na vprašanje, kako neko stvarnost prikazati na njegov, torej drugačen način. To pa tako ali tako že delamo.

Transl.: Searching of diversity
The art photographer focuseson the question how to show certain reality in his, therefore different way. However we already do this in this way or the other.



Duya said:


> However, the exact meaning of the phrase "tako že" (google) is not readily obvious to me. (Natives help!) It seems that it can mean "also", "as well", among other things.
> 
> Thus, it seems to reveal a "hidden" cognate of *же *in Serbo-Croatian "takođe". Že, on its own, didn't survive however.



Please be careful with the right accentuation:

*ták, tákšen* such (a); of such kind (ali sort, shape, manner, size, habits, character itd.); suchlike; such as this; that sort of;

*takó* _prislov_ so, like this, like that, thus, in this way, in such a manner; ˜ ˜ so-so, so so, fairly well, tolerably; ˜ ali ˜ in one way or other, this way or that (way); ...

*že* already; as early as; yet; 


This sentence should be cut into this parts:
To / pa / tako ali tako / že / delamo.
This / but / in this way or other / already / we do.


----------



## MIODRAG

"Mi, že, Sentandrejci, cělog světa slavni..." (moto of Serbs of Sentandreja -- north of Budapest, today usually known under the Hungarised name Szentendre -- quoted in Jakov Ignjatović's work)


----------

